
Ask HN: Of Introverts, the Open Office, and ADHD - alansmitheebk
I am one of those people who detests the open office. I find them noisy and distracting. Even with headphones on I am distracted by the movement around me and the feeling the I am in a fishbowl being looked at from outside. I&#x27;ve read a lot of articles and rants about the open office posted on HN.<p>I&#x27;ve recently been reading about ADHD and I&#x27;, starting to wonder if my difficulties may have more to do with ADHD than being an introvert.I don&#x27;t know if I have ADHD. I&#x27;m 40. I wasn&#x27;t diagnosed with it as a kid but I don&#x27;t know if people knew much about it then. I do remember constantly daydreaming, loosing things and forgetting to do my homework as a child.<p>Can anyone relate to this? Does anyone have any insight on this? I apologize for the incoherent nature of this post.
======
dudul
"I do remember constantly daydreaming, loosing things and forgetting to do my
homework as a child."

Oh, you mean you were behaving like a child?

I don't have ADHD and I _hate_ open spaces.

------
anexprogrammer
I'd start by comparing yourself against the Adult ADHD scale:
[http://www.hcp.med.harvard.edu/ncs/ftpdir/adhd/18Q_ASRS_Engl...](http://www.hcp.med.harvard.edu/ncs/ftpdir/adhd/18Q_ASRS_English.pdf)

It's more than just distractability.

Hating open offices is pretty common, ADHD or not, extrovert or not, as they
tend to kill concentration.

------
threesixandnine
I don't have ADHD and am extrovert but still hate open office. When I work I
want to work.

------
exolymph
You don't have to have ADHD to hate open offices and find that setup
distracting, but it's certainly a possible factor. I know this is boring /
dissatisfying advice but going to a doctor could probably add more context to
your self-assessment.

~~~
cylinder
We should start pushing to get private workspaces by seeing ADHD as a
disability

~~~
alansmitheebk
I think ADHD is actually considered a disability. However, most people
probably wouldn't be comfortable telling their boss that they have ADHD. If
your ADHD having a negative impact on your performance and you're about to get
fired revealing your disability might save you from losing your job. However,
I don't imagine being known as the ADHD guy is going to brighten your
prospects for future promotions.

------
samblr
I agree on open-offices being distractive - had worked on a work-shelf kind of
environment where we could easily elbowed adjacent person without moving an
inch from chair. And the division was 'research' oriented! This was because it
was a prime location. No wonder most wanted to work from home or do most of
their design kind of work in conference rooms. Main reasons I see open office
environment is - they want to save up on real-estate. So most of times its
hidden and given fancy names.

------
borplk
Yup I can relate a lot.

Since I started working for myself from home the difference has been night and
day.

I hope I can survive on my own for the longterm because the thought of having
to go back to yet another office, especially an open one irritates me.

One of the things that I found as an introvert is that being around people all
day exhausted me so much that by evening I was just all numb.

I had to isolate myself for the entire weekend just to recharge enough for the
next week.

So I would get into this never ending cycle of kind of wasting my weekends.

------
wingerlang
I've probably got some mild form of ADHD (and going by the link posted I'm
definitely in the area). I'm also an introvert and I work in an open office.

I'm not sure how a normal office would work though, seems like I would go
crazy in one of those.

